# Nice Cherry



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

Pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 30, 2018)

That is great looking stuff. How much of it did the log yield.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

@CWS

Friend felled/milled it....knowing what he told me about height and avg diameter, I'm gonna guess in the ballpark of 600 bft. It was a very large Florida cherry.

Close to 30 in this slab.

Prob 1/3 with this figure...kinda ran on 1 side of the tree only...had a gentle curve almost the full length.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 30, 2018)

Got any 3.5" square X 24" long or so?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry Herb...no.

It was all milled close to 2".


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm really beating the idea of cutting a strat style guitar body with some of it. 

I think I can find cut files online for my CNC.

Been wanting to try one a long time.

Gosh that "want to" list is getn long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 30, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> I'm really beating the idea of cutting a strat style guitar body with some of it.
> 
> I think I can find cut files online for my CNC.
> 
> ...



That is some wild and really cool figuring with the some fantastic ray flakes

If you are planning on a strat style guitar body, figure out what the weight per board foot comes out too. I am trying to save you chiropractic bills. Standard electric guitar body blanks are typically 20” long, 14” wide and 1.750” thick, which is roughly 3.402 board feet. Ideally, you want the finished body blank (routed, sanded, profiled, etc.) to be around 4 pounds. If you get around 5 pounds, we’ll it adds up and you can end up with a boat anchor of a guitar. If you are doing a strat style, 13” width will do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 30, 2018)

@FLQuacker.........”bright and snappy” is the sonic properties of cherry. If the slab you have gets too heavy for electric guitar bodies, you should think about resawing them into some back and side sets for steel string. There are 2 good things going for you just via visual (don’t know what the tap tone component response is)- this appears quarter sawn as there is a a great deal of nice “silkening” with beautiful ray flakes and it is also figured in a “unique way”. Please look up Martin Guitars when you get a chance under “guitar tonewoods”. You will be surprised to see that “cherry” comes up as a guitar tonewood for back and sides which they use on their guitars. They also list what the “sound profile/sonic properties” of cherry and other tonewoods are.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

Lol..shoulda started a instrument thread.

Looks like I might have to do a glue up or get another slab..having trouble finding a 13" wide check or split free 20" piece on it. I could get creative with an added piece of mahogany as a divider.

The Seagull acoustic I have has cherry back and sides. The Martin is a Dm series mahogany...but my kid plays it with his band when he's doing acoustic stuff.

I'd really like to build him something 1 of a kind. When doing electric, he usually uses the bass players vintage tele...and that will be tough for him to put down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jul 30, 2018)

Will this be for sale ?


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 30, 2018)

^^^^^^sounds like he can use an electric outside of the acoustic. If he likes playing his bass players vintage tele, you might want to stay in that body type of platform especially if he is used to that style, much more familiar with that sound and used to the way it plays. You have to go pick your son’s brain about it because a tele “singlecut” is very different compare to a strat “doublecut”- while they are both 25.5” scale length, they both have different feel/fit/ergonomics, different tones, electronic configuration/controls are different (tele has a volume and tone knob, while the strat has 1 volume/2 tone knobs) the tele has 2 pickups with a 3 way control while the strat has 3 pickups with a 5 way control, the tele has a fixed bridge and the strat has a vibrato bridge, etc. Body lengths are different- the tele is just under 16” and the strat is over 18” long. You can always build him a “hybrid” of the two and it’s does exist!

Well, you don’t need to do one piece. You can do a 2 piece center seam- this construction technique has been used since the 1950’s and it is still being done today. Can you find a slab that is 40” long and 7” wide? You can cross cut it and end up with 2 blanks that will form a body. There are techniques to join them- “slip match, flip match, etc.”. Since the “figuring” is in an angle, you can glue them up so that the figuring will form an “upward v or a reverse v” when they meet at the center seam.

If the above does not work, can you find the other board to this one so they are book-matched? Since they are quarter sawn, the grain and figure should be closed to being the same as the front and the back (of the guitar).

Well, there is this other idea.........find a lightweight alder or light ash body blank or a plain sawn light cherry to serve as the middle body/center core wood. It doesn’t have to be 1-3/4” thick and need something like 1-1/4”. The idea is you will make sequential cuts out of your 8/4 figured/quarter sawn slab of figured cherry above- you will have 2 book-match sets. They need to be a proud 1/4” thickness each. You will glue the one set to the front of the middle core wood and the 2nd set on the back of the middle core wood.

Now, I am getting carried away...........in any case best of luck with this cherry picked cherry and you will have no problem making whatever you want with this fine piece from Mother Nature!


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 31, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> Sorry Herb...no.
> 
> It was all milled close to 2".


OK, thanks anyway. It sure is some beautiful wood though.


----------

